# Odd Start Up noise.



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I started up my car this morning and instantly it started making this "clanking" noise. After a few minutes the sound went away while the engine was at lower RPM's but would reappear above 2500 rpms. After about 5min total the "clanking" sound went away and I never heard it again on my 40 mile trip to work. I'm wondering if me starting my car up for a brief minute just to move it a few feet was the cause of this. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Not yet.....


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I started up my car this morning and instantly it started making this "clanking" noise. After a few minutes the sound went away while the engine was at lower RPM's but would reappear above 2500 rpms. After about 5min total the "clanking" sound went away and I never heard it again on my 40 mile trip to work. I'm wondering if me starting my car up for a brief minute just to move it a few feet was the cause of this. Anyone else have this happen? *


I had a similiar sound in a Buick Regal, (Like a Diesel Truck) and had the bearings replaced. I would definetely get this checked.

Cheers.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I have this problem also, my engine clanked as I started it, i found out that if I crank it longer, then it starts up smoother, if I just crank it for 1 second it starts rattling and clanking.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie, I start mine in the garage and never noticed anything untill this morning. I had a metalic sound resonate, and it went away but may have been what JBL experienced. A quick click on the starter and erratic combustion knocking(that`s what I call it). It finally smoothes out when all cylinders are firing in proper sequence.

Now my wife was about to get in the car and she thought it may be the heat shields on the exhaust because we had problems with the 94`s that we owned.

I`m going to have the shields checked tomorrow after I start it up in the confines of my garage once more.

BTW--- I check my oil in the mornings about once a week and I was down half a litre.,....go figure


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

about the only think I can think of that would resemble the sound would be a hammer hitting the intake manifold..thats how loud it was.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *about the only think I can think of that would resemble the sound would be a hammer hitting the intake manifold..thats how loud it was. *


So it sounds like this every time it starts?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *So it sounds like this every time it starts? *


Nope, just when I throw the cat in there. That was the first and only time it happened


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Nope, just when I throw the cat in there. That was the first and only time it happened *


What sound would a dog make?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *What sound would a dog make? *


It would be ruff really ruff


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Nope, just when I throw the cat in there. That was the first and only time it happened *


That`s the problem The Cat Back System you installed.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Nope, just when I throw the cat in there. That was the first and only time it happened *


That makes sense... around here we get cats crawling up into the engine compatment to keep warm... when the engine is started... you have diced cat. Very messy stuff, but they don't clank. 

Cheers.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Once in a great while I will get a loud metalic sound upon start up...I attributed it to the timing chain...Has not happend in a while and only seems to happen if the car has been sitting for an extended period...which is hard for me to determine..because it does this all of the time Sit that is


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie, yesterday at the dealer, I had my car inside and tried to duplicate the sound I heard and on the hoist to check out any loose or chafing clamps. NOTHING...... Like going to the dentist with a toothache. 

I got the old "it may be some contaminated fuel or water in the fuel or just plain old wet weather so bring it back if it happens again" They think I`m loosing it. BTW I`ll need an affidavit from you and Wild Willy as to this noise. OK?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> [They think I`m loosing it. BTW I`ll need an affidavit from you and Wild Willy as to this noise. OK?
> 
> [/B]


What noise??? Who are you again??? Why is your mouse wacking off???


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Slurppie, BTW I`ll need an affidavit from you and Wild Willy as to this noise. OK?
> 
> *


And what's in it for Willy and me?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *What noise??? Who are you again??? Why is your mouse wacking off??? *


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

There's a TSB on cat noises, Make sure you take it in and get all the pieces out and the noise should go away. TSB# NTB-911CAT


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *There's a TSB on cat noises, Make sure you take it in and get all the pieces out and the noise should go away. TSB# NTB-911CAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can actually make a cat sound like a dog. Pour gasoline over the cat, stand back and throw a lit match at it. It will go WHOOF.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You can actually make a cat sound like a dog. Pour gasoline over the cat, stand back and throw a lit match at it. It will go WHOOF. *


lol that's sick


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *lol that's sick *


Oh, Yeh, if it was a Rat you would have laughed. Cats are always the predator. A Rat has got to do what a Rat has got to do!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Oh, Yeh, if it was a Rat you would have laughed. Cats are always the predator. A Rat has got to do what a Rat has got to do! *


----------



## XToyotaFan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Clanking in my engine on startup...but not after it is warm*

I have the same thing going on with my Toyota Tacoma 4cyl preRunner right now. Everyone seems to think that it is a rocker-arm problem but I can't see how the sound would go away after 3 minutes or so of normal driving if it was. It sounds just like a diesel when I start it up though. Anyone had any resolution on this issue...so that I might guide the shop in the right direction? I can't wait to get away from this Toyota!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


>


Merry Christmas to the EYE. I have to get up to date
I now have an 05 Altima Lizzy. Wild Willy is already
on my case.


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

LoL well guys my name is Joel, im from Naples FL and i read this thread and i had to register to give you the answer to that "clacking noise" since no one seem to be mechanicly inclined in this board :-\ 

That simple clacking noise you hear could be a few things.
1 - Lifters
or
2 - Valves
or
3 - borken sincronizer (manual trannies)

Lifters - Well ill break it down the lifters is pretty much what holds the cam shaft in place, it uses oil to charge it self. It can start ticking/clicking/clacking or making any funny noise because either you have too much oil but mainly and most of the time its because it doesn't have enough oil.
It could also be since this time of year the weather its chilly when you cold start the car the oil sit all the way in the bottom of your motor (oil pan) and it takes a bit to circulate through the whole motor-oiling the lifters.
It can also be due to your car being parked in a hill.

valves - Well you have 4 valves per cylinder, (2 for exhaust) and (2 for intake) and this arrangement requires two camshafts per bank of cylinders, hence the phrase "dual overhead cams" valves are "tied up" with the camshaft when the Timing belt rotate the Cam Gears, the Cam Gears rotate your camshafts and your camshaft moves your valves up and down (Opening and Closing) To make it easier and understand it can make clacking noises when a valve is damaged.

Syncronizers - Syncronizers in manual transmissions often start breaking when you miss a gear or often grind while you shift or try to put it in gear. Its something similar to a "cam/sproket" it is most like a sproket with double the amount of teeths. I have one siting in my room right now incase anyone like to see one. It can start making some ticking noise while the car idles, it can come and go but its a very low/defined noise.


To make my post short and to take you guys worries out of your heads. Your problem is the lifters that are making noise. Now only you (the owner) can determine weather its good or not. "It's a small drop, that if you dont take care of it, it can drown you" think of it that way. It can tick to a certain point, it can't be too hard if it goes right away withing the minute you start your car it might not be much of a big deal, otherwise i recommand changing your oil. Remember that the V6 3.5L nissan Altimas and Maximas uses 4 and 1/4 quart of oil if you replace the filter along your oil change. If not it uses 4 quarts. 1/4 for the oil filter. For any other questions feel free to ask.

-Joel


----------



## XToyotaFan (Dec 13, 2005)

*lower engine noise (sounded like a diesel engine the first 3 minutes when started)*

My engine noise turned out to be #1 and #3 cylinder wall were egg shaped (from piston slack???). It only had 51k on it...so I was able to get a new short-block from Toyota under PT warranty. 7k otherwise.


----------

